# AuSable Riverboat Trailer



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anyone know where to buy a trailer for an AuSable riverboat. How about plans to build the boat as well.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

bueller, bueller......


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.ausableboats.com/packages.html

Here is a price list for this guy. Custom build trailer $1895...ahhh..seems a little steep to me.

My neighbor up-north has made a couple. I could take some measurements or photos next time I'm up there if that would help you. He doesn't have or won't give up any plans. Boat plans seem a little hard to come by, I've been looking for something myself for a winter project.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

thre is a place in grayling.it's on m-72 west of grayling about 2 miles. they are on the south side of the road and have a lot full of landscape trailers.they custom built me one for my ausable river boat.i think they charged me around 750.00..it's been about 7 years ago


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks like he almost doubled the price since I looked at the website over the winter, he was down in FL and his mother was not sure on the pricing still.


----------



## djweiser (Jun 2, 2009)

I have been researching this for some time now and it seems that "they" like to keep this a secret so we dont go out and build our own boats. I am going to get a ride in one here this future so I can get my own measurements (of course lots of photos during the day) and get after building one of my own. 
"guiltrip.com/html/the au sable river boat.html"

Can we possibly get some help out there from you all? Measurements, pictures, notes etc...? You might just get a new boat builder out there that builds them for a decent/fair price.


----------

